# Honing station and Bridge.



## Black Shuck (Mar 15, 2009)

O.k this is Honing station and Overbridge on the long gone Midland and Great Northern Joint Railway that ran all the way from Gt Yarmouth to the Midlands. The whole system closed on the 28th Feb 1959 to much consternation. The bridge is the prettiest I have seen for ages!


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

Shame there wasn't more of a station leftthere. Pretty bridge though.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 15, 2009)

I am going to see a fully restored version very soon.


----------



## Labb (Mar 15, 2009)

*Honing station*

Do you have any idea what the small shed (or whatever it is called) was used for ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes I do. It houses some sort of pump that looks like a type of water pump of some sort.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, that bridge certainly is lovely and the little hut is totally delightful.
And the brickwork is such a surprise...it's wonderful. 
Fab find, norwich.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 16, 2009)

I did get some more shots of the shed on the platform. It housed some sort of handpump. At least thats what I thought it was until I perused one of my books. It is actually a weighing shed that parcels and the like were weighed before being put onto the train.


----------



## shatters (Mar 16, 2009)

Yet more awesome railway architecture, they don't make them like they used to.

Phil


----------



## smileysal (Mar 16, 2009)

Ooooooooh more railway delights.  Love the architecture of that bridge, and the brickwork on the edge of the platforms. Nice to see the old railway fence at the back of the platform too. 

Excellent pics, I like this a lot.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## bullmastiff (Mar 17, 2009)

that bridge is great


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. What a lot of people in norfolk tend to forget is that the Midland and great Northern Joint Railway was a massive rail system spanning the whole of Norfolk some of lincs and as far as Saxby. All in all it had 183 miles of track most of which was closed in one giant swoop on the 28 Feb 1959. The whole system was bigger and longer than the famous Somerset and Dorset Joint down Foxys Way but never enjoyed as much attention. The big problem was that Norfolk being a very rural county a lot of the MGNs lines were replicated by their only major competitor at the time The Great Eastern Railway. People in Norfolk still argue that the line should never have been closed especially as it was a major through route for thousands of holidaymakers from the Midlands to their seaside holiday destinations at Cromer , Sheringham, Yarmouth e.t.c. And now there is nothing left. I will be bringing a lot more from this once proud railway for you all to enjoy.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

nice find, love the old bridge, you dont get that kind of detail on new bridges. The MGN was nicknamed 'Muddle and Go Nowhere' line by the locals, show what sort of service they had. 
Has anyone else been watching Railway Waks? think its on one of the BBC channels might be BBC 4, if your into old railway lines its worth a watch


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 19, 2009)

shatters said:


> Yet more awesome railway architecture, they don't make them like they used to.
> 
> Phil


No they cetainly do not make them like that. For some reason there was a real sense of pride when things were built. I have known of this bridge for many years now coz it is on a well known Railway path.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes you are entirely right it was known as The Muddle and get Nowhere. But in reality the line was known for some very slick Single line Operation along most of its entirety. T here is still a lot to see out there and also a lot to find as well. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------

